# VLC not showing up as media source



## Killians (Aug 15, 2020)

Hi folks,

I have the 64 bit version of OBS and have installed the 64-bit version of the VLC plugin, but I do not see VLC as a an option when trying to add a music playlist to a scene. 

Any usual problems or has the VLC option been moved/changed and I'm just not looking in the right spot?


----------



## Banyarola (Aug 15, 2020)

The VLC plugin is in the SOURCES list...+/VLC Media Source


----------



## Banyarola (Aug 15, 2020)

The VLC is in the SOURCES list...Add it as a source..


----------



## Killians (Aug 15, 2020)

Banyarola said:


> The VLC plugin is in the SOURCES list...+/VLC Media Source


Sorry, I misspoke. It isn't visible in the main source list as expected either.


----------



## Banyarola (Aug 15, 2020)

I would make sure you got the 64bit version and re-install it..: https://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-windows.html
Make sure you click the arrow next to the download button and select 64bit version in the drop down menu


----------



## Killians (Aug 15, 2020)

Banyarola said:


> I would make sure you got the 64bit version and re-install it..: https://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-windows.html
> Make sure you click the arrow next to the download button and select 64bit version in the drop down menu


Yep, tried uninstalling and reinstalling the 64 bit.exe file since our last exchange and still doesn't show up. :(


----------



## Banyarola (Aug 15, 2020)

In the source list did you click on the + button on the bottom of the source list?


----------



## Killians (Aug 15, 2020)

Yep. No VLC listed.


----------



## Banyarola (Aug 16, 2020)

I have no idea what to tell you.
I would suggest you un-install VLC with OBS not running and re-install it and then start OBS..
Other then that you'll have to see if someone else here knows how to fix it.


----------



## gig500l (Nov 3, 2020)

I had the same problem, but I solved it by putting VLC in its default directory. Hope you found this helpful!


----------



## Killians (Nov 4, 2020)

gig500l said:


> I had the same problem, but I solved it by putting VLC in its default directory. Hope you found this helpful!


Do you mean the OBS root directory? That would be great if that's all it took.


----------



## gig500l (Nov 5, 2020)

Killians said:


> Do you mean the OBS root directory? That would be great if that's all it took.


No, I meant VLC.
If it doesn't work I would recommend you to put also OBS in its default directory.


----------



## pmy808 (Feb 4, 2021)

I'm having this exact issue (not appearing on OBS as a source). I'm on a Mac Mini M1, Big Sur 11.2, OBS 26.1.2, and VLC 3.0.12.1 Vetinari (Apple Silicon). I appreciate learning from you all.


----------



## ChrisLive (Feb 9, 2021)

gig500l said:


> I had the same problem, but I solved it by putting VLC in its default directory. Hope you found this helpful!


Thank you! This worked for me!
One of two things worked:
I had existing VLC installed (fairly recent version), OBS wasn't picking it up in, 'Sources'.
- Uninstalled (cache too)/ Redownloaded-Reinstalled VLC Media Player.
- Prior folder was in c:/"Program Files (x86) - the Newest Download auto-folder was, c:/"Program Files" try using Program Files.


----------



## REKKER (Mar 12, 2021)

pmy808 said:


> I'm having this exact issue (not appearing on OBS as a source). I'm on a Mac Mini M1, Big Sur 11.2, OBS 26.1.2, and VLC 3.0.12.1 Vetinari (Apple Silicon). I appreciate learning from you all.


Almost same setup here, just on a MacBook Air M1. No VLC source showing up in OBS. My log tells me why, but I don't know how to fix it... Any ideas anyone? Thanks in advance!


```
16:11:29.586: os_dlopen(/Applications/VLC.app/Contents/MacOS/lib/libvlccore.dylib->/Applications/VLC.app/Contents/MacOS/lib/libvlccore.dylib): dlopen(/Applications/VLC.app/Contents/MacOS/lib/libvlccore.dylib, 257): no suitable image found.  Did find:
16:11:29.586:     /Applications/VLC.app/Contents/MacOS/lib/libvlccore.dylib: mach-o, but wrong architecture
16:11:29.586:     /Applications/VLC.app/Contents/MacOS/lib/libvlccore.dylib: stat() failed with errno=17
16:11:29.586:
16:11:29.586: Couldn't find VLC installation, VLC video source disabled
```


----------



## fredrik-wendt (Apr 5, 2021)

After setting up OBS on my MacBook Air M1, I got this to work out of the box. However, now I set this up on a Mac Mini M1, and got this in the log:

info: Couldn't find VLC installation, VLC video source disabled

The real error is the same as above (mach-o, but wrong architecture).

I uninstalled VLC, then installed vlc-3.0.12-*intel64*.dmg (not Apple Silicon!) and then it worked. We will have to wait for an Apple Silicon native build of OBS to become available before we can leave Rosetta2 behind.


----------



## ElHefe (Apr 8, 2021)

fredrik-wendt said:


> After setting up OBS on my MacBook Air M1, I got this to work out of the box. However, now I set this up on a Mac Mini M1, and got this in the log:
> 
> info: Couldn't find VLC installation, VLC video source disabled
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! 
You are a life saver! 
I was having that issue and didn't know how to solve it. Although I have a Silicon Apple, only the Intel64 version will work with OBS.


----------



## djcrone (Apr 21, 2021)

Windows. Uninstalled VLC. Reinstalled, selecting the "Program Files" directory instead of its desired default of "Program Filed(86)". Rebooted. Still getting the error in the log.

"Couldn't find VLC installation, VLC video source disabled"

Any more ideas? 

Top of my log file:
16:05:32.212: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-9700K CPU @ 3.60GHz
16:05:32.213: CPU Speed: 3600MHz
16:05:32.213: Physical Cores: 8, Logical Cores: 8
16:05:32.213: Physical Memory: 16303MB Total, 12860MB Free
16:05:32.213: Windows Version: 10.0 Build 19042 (release: 2009; revision: 928; 64-bit)

16:05:32.388: OBS 26.1.1 (64-bit, windows)


----------



## djcrone (Apr 21, 2021)

Solved my own problem. Went back to the VLC download page and instead of selecting the BIG ORANGE box to download, I clicked the triangle and selected the 64-bit version. Doh!!


----------



## flykmco (May 17, 2021)

The latest build from the the VLC website says its for all versions of Windows. However, it runs in 32 bit mode. OBS runs in 64 bit mode. Incompatible. Uninstall the 32 bit version. Download the 64bit version (I couldn't find it on the VLC website). I did a search for "VLC 64 bit" and it took me to CNET's website. I downloaded and installed that 64bit version. I ran it after install and it said it had an update. Let it update and restart. Now, start OBS to confirm it works. Add new source and you should see "VLC Video Source." At the onset, I checked task manager, viewed Platform in Details tab (hidden by default) and you can see hat applications are running in 32 or 64 bit mode. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Guidos (Nov 8, 2022)

fredrik-wendt said:


> After setting up OBS on my MacBook Air M1, I got this to work out of the box. However, now I set this up on a Mac Mini M1, and got this in the log:
> 
> info: Couldn't find VLC installation, VLC video source disabled
> 
> ...


Worked for me. Thank you.


----------

